# Communications



## Frontier05 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kipper post a good communication example problem to learn from.

Communications isn't my strongest area, that's for sure.

The EERM chap 18 is ok, but chap 59 is pretty deep. Are there any web links (anyone here) to show some easy to understand concepts behind NCEES #131? Or what happens if the problem varied with FM or PM?

Thanks


----------



## Kipper (Sep 1, 2006)

I will see what I can do.


----------



## Frontier05 (Sep 2, 2006)

> I will see what I can do.


Great, thanks Kipper. I'll look forward to any assistance with grasping some cummunication concepts.


----------

